# Pictures of Izzy



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I just wanted to post some pictures of Izzy. It's so hard to get good pictures of a black dog.:frusty: I have about 100 pictures and these are the best I could get. She went for her first professionally grooming session on Tuesday. The last picture is her after the groomer. I had her belly shaved (it was like a rug with all the mats). I'm hoping this will help while she's blowing her coat. She did well at the groomers. I was a little worried because she's never been to a groomer (she's 11 months old), I always do it myself. I was so nervous leaving her, it felt like the day I put my son on the bus to go to Kindergarten. I'm grateful my friend (who has a havanese and recommended the groomer) had time to spend with me. We went for a nice walk and had a great chat.eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Izzy is beautiful!!!! She's black? She looks a little brown to me, but then again, it's probably the flash. She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought she was brown too. Black or brown she is gorgeous.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is one gorgeous Hav!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! What a pretty havanese! Your groomer did a great job!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Everytime I see Izzy, I always think how beautiful she is! She is a stunning havanese!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

She is stunning!! Your groomer did a fabulous job, she still looks 100 percent Havanese! 

IMHO, it's best to photograph people and animals without a flash, in enough light where you won't have to use one, but not in the bright sun...usually later in the afternoon works really well. You can search for Melissa's thread about photography tips. I do realize it's more difficult to photograph black Havs, but if you are outside using natural light, with a decent camera you'll find you have better luck. If you need to switch your settings on your camera so the flash doesn't automatically go off, I recommend this.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Black or Brown that is the question?? HeHe!!!!*

I always consider her black but her face is definitely changing colors. I do tend to post pictures that have alot of light reflecting on her so you can actually see her features. I think her face is silvering. Her body is black (or maybe havana brown). I'm not sure if this is from the sun this summer because her roots are black. It sure is fun tyring to figure out what she'll actually be. She defintiely has black in her ancestry (and was supposed to not have the fading gene) we'll just have to wait and see. No matter, we love her.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> She is stunning!! Your groomer did a fabulous job, she still looks 100 percent Havanese!
> 
> IMHO, it's best to photograph people and animals without a flash, in enough light where you won't have to use one, but not in the bright sun...usually later in the afternoon works really well. You can search for Melissa's thread about photography tips. I do realize it's more difficult to photograph black Havs, but if you are outside using natural light, with a decent camera you'll find you have better luck. If you need to switch your settings on your camera so the flash doesn't automatically go off, I recommend this.


Thanks for the tips Amy. I'll have to look at Melissa's thread again. I never seem to have the camera when we're outside so it's the yucky lighting in my living room and I always seem to do it at night. I am so not a photographer. I'm always happy when I don't cutoff someone's head.ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable either way!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow. Izzy is stunning. and she is even more stunning in person. Cash has the same coloring-- not sure what to call it. They're not chocolate, and not really brown... but the muzzle is turning silver and parts of his body are changing colors too..just don't know what to call it. I have heard that blue havs turn a dirty brown before they turn a beautiful charcoal blue... I am keeping my fingers crossed....But Cash is almost two...wouldn't he have turned by now?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Izzy is a beauty!!! Just look at that face and the look on her. She's SO very much like the Havanese that I fell in love with when researching this breed. I just love the more 'solid' looking Hav and she seems so regal. sigh..... I love her! :biggrin1:

You are SO lucky that she didn't get a botched job. I'd have been livid! Phew!! lol


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee's got that brownish-black too! It must be a Havanese thing. Indoors she looks black and white, but in the sunlight she looks like a dark chocolatey brown! I don't know if you can see it very well in this picture, but here goes:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Izzy's bow is sweet! And beautiful pics of a chocolate hav that I could just inhale - Gorgeous!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

She is beautiful! Her coat is just lovely... I am partial to black dogs who look brown-ish sometimes though!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I was very specific with the groomer. I didn't want her cut except for her belly and a little around her bum. I'm glad she listened. I have noticed Izzy's been itching this week. I wonder if something the groomer used bothered her skin.

Maya - Yes I can see the brown in Saydee's coat, looks like she was out in the sun too. She's a cutie.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Izzy is adorable. I'd like to just smooch that sweet little face!

Saydee is pretty darned cute too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this is the best picture that shows how much Cash is changing. This was right after he was sick and shaved down pretty short...I think he looks kind of like a sleeping cat in this picture.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Cash is a cutie*

Missy,

That is such a sweet picture of Cash. Cash & Izzy do seem to have alot of the same coloring. It's funny how he's still changing even though he's older than Izzy. It will be fun to watch how they change.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww look at Izzy looking all sweet & innocent, dont let these pictures fool you this girl is personality ++, I LOVE her energy.

Marianne both you and Izzy are going to love having her belly shaved, grooming will be so much easier.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Awww look at Izzy looking all sweet & innocent, dont let these pictures fool you this girl is personality ++, I LOVE her energy.
> 
> Marianne both you and Izzy are going to love having her belly shaved, grooming will be so much easier.


Thank You!!!! Thank You!!! It is so much easier. I appreciate the suggestion Leeann. Izzy says thanks too and gives kisses. She doesn't run away from me everytime she sees me now. She does seem to be itching quite a bit though. I haven't had a problem with her reacting to a shampoo before. Her skin doesn't seem to be irritated but she's always biting.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boys always itch more after they have been to the groomer... I think a lot of them use harsher shampoos-- and I think they leave the shampoo on longer. You could ask them to use your shampoo next time.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Missy. I asked them what kind of shampoo they used but I can't remember what it was now. She said she put in a leave-in for black dogs (no silicone). I'd hate to have to bather her so soon after the groomer's. She's kind of driving us nuts at night, she sleeps on the bed. I hate to have to put her in her crate, poor baby. She's so spoiled.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aren't they all "so spoiled."


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh, this is the most beautiful hav I've seen so far. She does look chocolate in those photo's. It's her face though, just striking.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Kris. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I somehow missed this thread.

Glad it reserviced, so I was able to see these beautiful photos of such a stunning Hav!! 
I have always been partial to the darker dogs, and yes cats too. 

I am getting closer to my own hav, hopefully next spring/summer I will be able to bring a hav into my life. So I have been doing much thinking about the color of my new furbaby. 

When I saw this beauty, I thought, 'that is what I am looking for'.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I really wanted a dark Hav. I didn't want to deal with the eye and mouth staining. It wasn't that easy to find a dog with an all black face.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Those pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I figured I'd post more Izzy pictures. The last one shows how her tail is getting lighter (silvering?). I love my girl.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Love her color!

Sheri


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

She is so pretty...she looks blackish/brown. LOL Is that a color?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

She is one gorgeous girl! I too didn't want to deal with a lighter dog and the staining and so when I got Posh I thought perfect as she had a really dark face, almost black...well guess what she's a-changing! Ha! Wouldn't trade her for the world. Izzy is a doll.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the new pictures Marianne, we can never get enough Izzy pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She has really nice shaped eyes besides a great coat


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Izzy is gorgeous! I love her coloring. Did she look solid black as a puppy?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*New pictures Finally!!!!*

I finally have sometime to post some pictures. My schedule has been crazy the last few months. I was only able to peek in once in awhile. Izzy's doing great. Her color keeps changing, we can't wait to see what color she's going to be. She's a wonderful girl we love her so much. I gave her a bath today. The first couple of pictures are from last night. My friend (who used to be a hairdresser) came over last night and I asked her to braid Izzy's hair. It looked so good. I wish I could do it that well. The next one's are from today after her bath. She wasn't very happy with me. She's had tons of knots. I hope she' not blowing coat again.

Izzy with french braids
















Princess Izzy








Not another picture Mom








If I don't look at you maybe you won't comb me again!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Izzy is so beautiful! I love her french braids--but my favorite pix is her looking at you like another photo Mom? CUTE!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She is one nice-to-look-at Hav! Her dark, brown/black coat is so unusual, and such a treat to see. Thanks for the photos, and feel free to post more!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks. Julie - I love the look on that one too. Sheri - I think she' going to end up silver or maybe blue I'm not sure of the difference. Right now she's black, brown and silvering. Her face is really silver now. It's so hard to get her actual color in pictures because I have to use the flash to get her face but it kind of washes her out.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Izzy is gorgeous! I love seeing pictures of her...and her coat is stunning.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

izzy is beautiful!! marianne, you should take some pictures of her outside and see if you can get her dark face without using a flash....i would love to see her in person, as i'm sure she is stunning.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks. Amy - I think you'll have to make a trip out here so you can take some nice pictures of her and meet her in person. :biggrin1: We have space for you and your family (and Posh of course). I'll have to try to take some outside once we actually have some sun. It's supposed to rain all week.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's one I posted in the May challenge. It was outside without a flash. It's a pretty good representation of her actual color.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Izzy is gorgeous! I love her color and her coat!!
Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:wave: Maryann, so glad to see you and Izzy back on the forum. I guess tax season is over now.  Izzy looks great! Hope I get to meet her soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I cant wait to see you again Marianne and get my hands on Izzy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Leeann, that's exactly what I was thinking! Marianne, I can't wait to meet you and your gorgeous girl. I've always loved how Izzy looks, her coloring, the way she holds her head, her eyes..... I'm in love with her! What beautiful pictures.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh wow, she looks so much like the first Hav I met and fell in love with. Beautiful!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Izzy is just gorgeous!!! I love her thick, beautiful coat, it looks like very heavy silk.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

Michelle - Yes, it's finally over I can take a breather. Izzy can't wait to meet you, Kodi and Shelby too. 

Marj - Can't wait to meet you and your boys too. BTW, don't expect to "get your hands" on Izzy. Ask anyone who was at the last one, she doesn't stop for a minute. She won't even come to me for long. She's definitely not a cuddle bug when she has the opportunity to RLH with all the other havs.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Izzy Update*

Hi Everybody. I just wanted to post some updated pictures of Izzy. I haven't been on at all lately, things have been really busy. Izzy's doing great. She was 2 years old in November. She went to the groomer's last week so I took some pictures of her when she came home. The first two are Izzy working hard as my assistant, she's very talented in tax preparation. She says Mom can we please go play now. The last two are her hanging out under the trampoline, of course she loves to lay in the dirt right after a bath.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marianne, she is GORGEOUS!!!! Glad you posted the new pictures.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW!! Look at that coat!! :jaw:

She is just stunning. What a beautiful girl, and I have to agree with the earlier Havana brown comments!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She looks incredible. I want to run my fingers through her coat. It looks like silk. Great grooming.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

oh she is beautiful ^_^ I see her more into brown than black though. Or havana brown


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Izzy is gorgeous! Thanks for the new pics!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love Izzy!!!!!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Izzy is beautiful!!! I love that first pic!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Marianne! What a Beauty Izzy is! Cash says come play after the 15th!!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl - I love her coat!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

She looks very regal!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the updated pics, Marianne! Izzy is gorgeous!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, this is the first time I've seen this thread....your Izzy is beautiful!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Oh, this is the first time I've seen this thread....your Izzy is beautiful!


Me too! I had no idea it existed.

Marianne, Izzy is beautiful! Her coat and color are stunning!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's our Mizz Izzy ! She's beautiful! In person, even more so.  Love the pictures, Marianne. Looks like she's moping in the last 2. lol


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everybody! We sure do love her, she's our baby.

Marj - I think she was pouting because we had to come in from playing outside to go back to work.

Missy - We definitey have to get together.

Katkoota - I'm still not sure what color she is. She seems to be silvering a bit but I also see browns mixed in with the reds. I checked out that link Renee posted with all the colors and she does seem to look like the havana brown (black brindle). I just love how they keep changing colors.


----------

